# Problemas com teclado

## gilberto.nakamura

Boa noite pessoal.

Uso o XFCE com o Kernel 2.6.23. Até hoje de manhã, minha configuração de teclado estava perfeita. ABNT2 com todos os acentos, e teclas funcionando. Após uma atualização hj (emerge -avu world) o teclado mudou toda sua conf.

Curiosamente, os aquivos nao foram alterados: /etc/conf.d/keymap e /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 

Mais estranho ainda é q o terminal (crtl+alt+F1) tudo funcionava normalemnte. O problema so acontece com o X11.

Fiz "setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2" mas o problema com as teclas de seta, page up-down, delete, home permanecem. As setas simplesmente nao funcionam. 

```
KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "br"

        Option  "XkbModel" "abnt2"

        Option  "XkbVariant" "abnt2"

EndSection

```

QQR ajuda é bem vinda. Alguem sabe

----------

## cassiol

0la.....

 tente setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant

----------

## Satoshi

Desculpa subir o tópico, mas estou com exatamente o mesmo problema.

Inclusive o trecho do xorg.conf está igual, e foi logo após uma atualização.

O setxkbmap funcionou, mas como coloco isso no xorg.conf?

----------

## cassiol

faça duas alterações

edite /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
> 
> 

 

edite /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Option "XkRules" "xorg"
> 
> Option "XkbModel" "abnt2"
> ...

 

qualquer coisa, posta ai denovo

----------

## ferreirafm

Guru, 

Tenho um problema parecido aqui. Depois de um full update, nao tenho mais acentos tanto no xterm como em aplicativos tipo Firefox, Thunderbird e Emacs. Meu teclado eh US, mas gostaria de escreve em portugues utilizando os acentos e cedilhas usuais.

Tem muita coisa no forum sobre acentos e ja tentei o bastante, mas sem nenhum sucesso.

Seguem algumas de minhas configuracoes:

```
externo etc # locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

POSIX

pt_BR

pt_BR.iso88591

pt_BR.utf8

```

```
ferreirafm@externo ~ $ locale

LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8
```

```
 externo conf.d # more keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="us"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

```
externo env.d # more 02locales 

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8" 

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"
```

```
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us_intl"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "deadkeys"
```

```
externo etc # more locale.gen

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8

pt_BR ISO-8859-1
```

```
externo conf.d # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1500MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 31 Mar 2010 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pt_BR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs embedded emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm ggc gif gimp gpm gtk gzip hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 java java5 jpeg kde kpathsea latex midi mng modules motif mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs samba session spell spl sql ssl svg sysfs tar tcpd tetex tiff tk truetype type1 unicode vorbis webkit win32codecs x86 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Tentei varias combinacoes de settings, mas nao consegui. O curioso em que quando logo na minha maquina por ssh atraves de um terminal Putty do Windows, os acentos funcionam normalmente.  

Qualquer ajuda eh bem vinda.

----------

## ferreirafm

Para uma solução paliativa: vide o  post.

----------

